# Nikon D7000 or Pentax K-5 ?



## AM92 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello, i am new to here, so please excuse me if this is the wrong thread to post in.


My questions are, i am coming Pentax shooter, or at least "were", i have sold some of my gear, mainly because of my Pentax K-7, the A/F was just not as responsive as i needed it to be, compared to my friends Nikon d90, and even a friends d40, it was unacceptable. Low light could of been better but the A/F was a big deciding factor for selling of the K-7. Now i am not a fan boy, i was thinking of getting a D7000, i was surely going for it. Until i've read and compared it to the Pentax k-5, more similarities then differences. Big reason i'd choose the D7000, is the fact A/F is much more accurate, Nikon offers a wider selection of lenses and gear. I mainly shoot, landscape, outdoor nature, portraits, and macro. High FPS does not really matter, if you guys think another camera, would be a better option, let me know. Also what lens selections could you suggest to me, i would also like a good walk around lens, my 16-50mm 2.8 was perfect when i was with Pentax.. And What Macro lens would be the best fit on a d7000? Thanks. Have a good and pleasant day. .


----------



## Ross Images (Jun 7, 2011)

Consider some smaller Nikon models as well, what is your budget like? Compare features of the D90 vs D7000 there is nice review  here

  Depends what you rely need. I rely like the Nikkor 105mm Macro lenses but will follow this thread carefully as I am also trying to chose a good macro lenses at the moment.


Chow 

Paul
Ross Images - Home


----------



## El Gabito (Jun 7, 2011)

Ross Images said:


> Consider some smaller Nikon models as well, what is your budget like? Compare features of the D90 vs D7000 there is nice review  here
> 
> Depends what you rely need. I rely like the Nikkor 105mm Macro lenses but will follow this thread carefully as I am also trying to chose a good macro lenses at the moment.
> 
> ...


 
You linked to this thread.


----------



## Ross Images (Jun 9, 2011)

oops ill try find the link again...


----------

